# Bobbi Christina Brown moved to hospice



## applecruncher (Jun 25, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/24/us/bobbi-kristina-brown-hospice-care/

Brown, Houston's daughter with singer Bobby Brown, was found unresponsive January 31 in a bathtub at her home in the Atlanta suburb of Roswell. The extent of her injuries was never made public.

Gordon was one of the two people who reportedly found Brown. Brown called the 25-year-old her husband, but her father's attorney said the two were never married.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

Extremely sad story, such a beautiful young lady, I wonder what really happened, I hope justice is served.  After losing Whitney this is truly a tragedy.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 25, 2015)

Just saw in the news that the conservator of the girl's estate is suing Gordon for $10 million.


----------

